# SD brood counts up



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope it carries over to ND 

http://gfp.sd.gov/hunting/small-game/ph ... tlook.aspx


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

SD said the same thing last year, i won't be fooled again.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Yep - marketing 101


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If you cant find pheasants here on public land much less private land you either are really lazy or dont know what they look like. Friken things are like rats on the roads around mobridge.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Up or down It seems like their is the same amount of birds around every year. I think hunting success depends highly on crop harvest and snow.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Indeed. Does anyone REALLY need to post that SD has yet another banner season in the offing? This is like reporting that the sun will come up tomorrow. Anyhow...last time I checked...this was still NODAK Outdoors. I reckon the ND story will be much like last year. No great increases, traditionally good areas will be good, bla bla bla. :beer:


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Great post it does make for some interesting reading. As for the nasty posts about this being a ND forum. Well maybe a little fibre would correct that.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Everyone should definitely go to SD for as much pheasant hunting as they can.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

kgpcr said:


> As for the nasty posts about this being a ND forum. Well maybe a little fibre would correct that.


Nasty? Spare me your *sanctimonious *garbage. I would say that WITHOUT A DOUBT...telling others they need 'a little fibre' is far more NASTY than anything else posted in the thread. Pot...meet kettle: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hypocrite


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe bagman needs a nap or some fibre as well


----------

